# Boston, MA



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The copley:










America runs on Dunkins:










Night on the deck in Truro:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

The Crouton:










Storm over the harbour:




























Thunder and rain on the lens!










Rain at the house:


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bike Boys:










Burt Reynolds has let himself go a bit....










Walk on by:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Rusty:










Indian Neck Pier, 2 stacked ND grads and into the sun!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

vicious fringing on the last of the first set, really like the DoF on the chair and the first one. Especially with the mist.

Lovely rust, superb colours. Oh and Burt? At least he's no longer wearing spandex 

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Back in Boston, is this the coolest view from a bog???










Hotel is tres chic, comes with freebies:





































Even the wastepaper bin is retro:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> vicious fringing on the last, really like the DoF on the chair and the first one. Especially with the mist.
> 
> Bret


I know its like looking through a telescope with both eyes open!!!!:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gotta love a room on the 15th floor:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome pics G. 

Love the last pic.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Love the Harbour pics but the wallpaper one is the jewel for me!


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dude, you are good!

Really like the PP on the last one - awesome shot. Does this style of PP have a name? I'd love to learn how to do it!

Awesome shots, truely awesome


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice - which hotel did you stay in?
I like Boston VERY much and I'd be more than happy to find myself having to go and live there. If only!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

that last one really suits. If I read it right, it's a bit less saturated and a mild sepia tone, no?

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Love the Harbour pics but the wallpaper one is the jewel for me!


Its the actual view!



tom_painter85 said:


> Dude, you are good!
> 
> Really like the PP on the last one - awesome shot. Does this style of PP have a name? I'd love to learn how to do it!
> 
> Awesome shots, truely awesome


Its just a tweak of levels in Lightroom which Brett has hit on below



johnnyguitar said:


> Very nice - which hotel did you stay in?
> I like Boston VERY much and I'd be more than happy to find myself having to go and live there. If only!


Its the ames Hotel on Court St, I am sitting here writing this still, don't have to come home til later, off for a Boston Breafast, will involve coffee and doughnuts!



bretti_kivi said:


> that last one really suits. If I read it right, it's a bit less saturated and a mild sepia tone, no?
> 
> Bret


Yep, plus I had the camera on Incandescent for WB and the ND9 I use gives a bit of a "cast" as well so thats where the colour ended up! But you're right, sat was pulled down.:thumb:


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

Last pic is quality


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They are great pics G. 

Thanks for sharing and hope to catch up with you soon!

Safe journey bud

ATB 

John


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

I love Boston, did u get to go to quincey Market?? Or Fenway? Some amazing pics, wish I was back living there


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Pk777 said:


> I love Boston, did u get to go to quincey Market?? Or Fenway? Some amazing pics, wish I was back living there


I am a regular there and cape cod (truro), didn't go to quincey but did make the cubs / sox on Saturday night (but not Sun as I had to come home) managed 2 seats on top of the Monstah!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha how windy is it up on it!!!! Ah cape cod, beautiful, more horse shoe crabs than ppl, never been to Truro but many times in Dennis ( a town not a fella lol)


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superb as always G, loving the final shot!!!!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely As always Graeme,

None of the 'bridge'?

My memory of Boston was that i was always incredibally glad that i got the Sat nav at the rental place. In a tuneel here, come out the other end annnnnddddddd there's the sea.............and a roundabout. WTF, did i drive to England?


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha one of few states with roundabouts, boy do they not know how to use them lol!!! I lived near bunker hill, nice up and coming part of boston


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

great photos


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

They look brilliant? Sorry if this is stupid....

But are you a brit on holiday over there, or are you american again on holiday?

Either way, Photos are fantastic!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

davies20 said:


> They look brilliant? Sorry if this is stupid....
> 
> But are you a brit on holiday over there, or are you american again on holiday?
> 
> Either way, Photos are fantastic!


Just visiting there, its a favourite destination.


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Some amazing shots here, well done. Looks a very nice place and the lodgings are awesome!!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Mate these are really excellent photos the sort I aspire to taking. I really like the night shot from the 15th floor and I love the soubtle colours in the first and fome of the indoor shots. What camera are you using and are you doing much work on them in photoshop?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I think you'll find it's something of the order of a D300 or D3, I can't remember which. 
Actually, no, it's a D700. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2082377&postcount=16 So, full frame with a couple of decent lenses - it's "only" around £3k - but the camera makes no difference if the person behind it can't take photos....

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> Mate these are really excellent photos the sort I aspire to taking. I really like the night shot from the 15th floor and I love the soubtle colours in the first and fome of the indoor shots. What camera are you using and are you doing much work on them in photoshop?


Its a D700 as correctly guessed by Brett above, I only have the 3 lenses now and 17-35 f2.8, a 70-200 vr1 f2.8 and a 85mm f1.4, don't find I need much else! Although I do own a Olympus PEN EP1 with the kit and 17mm "pancake" lenses along with a sony NEX-3 with the 17-55 kit lens.
Everything comes through Adobe lightroom as its my chosen workflow tool, a tweak to most of the shots that you see here is usually what happens either saturation or levels as a quite common thing no real method to it just until my eye says it looks "right"
Bearing in mind what I see as "right" or processed enough other people may view as horrendous, its a very subjective thing.

Brett has got a point, for the majority of shots I take the camera is just a thing, a tool if you like, quite happy using a £79 point and shoot too, I am not a pro so it doesn't really matter to me. In the scheme of things the D700 and that collection of glass is not a dear set up, just start looking at the hassleblad site or something from Leica.....!!!!:doublesho


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Dude, those shots are mind boggling, all of them, I adore the indorr shots of the rooms etc.

Stunning work!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Lovely!

I worked in Boston, MA for a year so brings back great memories! Fantastic pictures.

Many Thanks,
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

CliveP said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I worked in Boston, MA for a year so brings back great memories! Fantastic pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks Clive, I am jealous of the fact you lived there, its one hell of a cool city.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Thanks Clive, I am jealous of the fact you lived there, its one hell of a cool city.


It was great but also hard work, in many ways I loved it - could have gone there permanently, the offer would have made your eyes water - however despite being quite a workaholic, the thought of just ten days holiday a year was enough to make me decide to return to England for a still pretty decent salary...

Was a great time and it was related to one of the pics - good old Dunkin' !

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Boston is amazing and I loved living there, hopefully moving back soon this is the pad, pearl st, house only up about 3 years now, the beige one with the garage! Makes me depressed being here, got over at Xmas and was even nicer, tho kinda hairy in snow driving Down the hill lol


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

I dont think i havent ever been anything but impressed by the shots you take, if i could learn a style or develop an eye for a pic it would echo yours completely mate, love them !

Some of the places you visit are pretty special too mind, really liking the pics from the hotel, how cool is it that they leave an iPad in the room for you to play with and lets be honest, any one of us would love to have that bin at home !


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

I'm in Boston every year for a month. I love this City. 

And your pictures are just awesome!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> I dont think i havent ever been anything but impressed by the shots you take, if i could learn a style or develop an eye for a pic it would echo yours completely mate, love them !
> 
> Some of the places you visit are pretty special too mind, really liking the pics from the hotel, how cool is it that they leave an iPad in the room for you to play with and lets be honest, any one of us would love to have that bin at home !


Cheers buddy, its not really a style its just point the camera at stuff and shoot really. Got some advice from a chap called Tim Wallace (Ambient Life - does PB's stuff and has a cracking site http://www.ambientlife.co.uk/gallery.html) and it was just develop your own style not follow someone else's, so thats what I did I suppose.

Bizarrely enough the white ipad2 was a gift for my g/f from the concierge at the hotel, the travel company she uses for work is the same one she booked this through and it was a bit of a thank you for all of the corporate travel she books with them, so that was nice but I haven't got my hands on it, its been very swiftly squared away by her!! I am looking all over for the bin back in the UK though, I would love one of them in my bathroom it was cool!!:thumb:


----------

